# Import Bug - internal error assertion failed - version CC 2015.2.1



## bci (Nov 5, 2015)

I am encountering a bug using LR version CC 2015.2.1. I am running Mac OSX El Capitan. I installed the newest version of LR after installing the OSX update. Whether I upgrade an existing catalog or create a new one, when I import images I eventually get the error message "internal error assertion failed". It is impossible for me to import all of my images. Even when LR seems to complete the import task I find that thousands of images have not been imported. Anyone else having the same problem ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 5, 2015)

This may be due to a incompatible (older) plugin. Disable all your plugins and try again.


----------



## bci (Nov 5, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> This may be due to a incompatible (older) plugin. Disable all your plugins and try again.


The only plugins I have are either for exporting or developing. None of them are running during import. I don't know of LR6 updates for any of them. LR6 was just installed yesterday.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 5, 2015)

I would try it anyway, just to be sure. Anything else you installed (a third party web gallery for example)?


----------



## bci (Nov 5, 2015)

No, Johan, nothing else. The odd thing is that certain years' worth of images are imported in full, while other years are only partially imported or not imported at all. When I start the import and specify only certain years to be imported, the assertion error occurs. Relying upon my 32 years of experience as a software developer, I would suspect that LR itself is the culprit.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi bci, welcome to the forum!

For now, I'd suggest rolling back to 2015.1.1 using these instructions: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/how-do-i-roll-back-to-lightroom-2015-1-1-or-lightroom-6-1-1/  There are multiple bugs in the 2015.2.1 release, and it sounds like this is yet another one of them.


----------



## bci (Nov 5, 2015)

I will try it, Victoria. Thanks for the link !


----------

